# What brand & size spinning reels are yall using?!



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking at getting some new gear....what brand & size spinners is everybody using? And what kinda line are you putting on them?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What type off fish will you be targeting ? For redfish/trout I use usually 2000-4000 reels they do the job well. I like 20lb braid with varying leaders depending on conditions or location.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Daiwa or Shimano are always good choices. A good, mid-range spinner is a Shimano Spheros 8000 or 10000. The 10000 is pretty much the same size as the 8000 but has a deeper spool so your capacity is boosted. The Daiwa Saltist 4500H is another good one but hits the $200.00 mark. I've been fishing a Daiwa Exceler 4500T for a short while now and think its an awesome reel as well but have only fished it for a few months so it hasn't stood the test of time.

Of course the 2 I love the most are my Stella 8000SWPGs, but most consider that overkill for yak fishing and I don't use them but for one thing. Overkill for kings and cobia, yep. For big tarpon? Just right.

I like mono for kings. Braid for Tarpon and Cobes

Inshore there are too many to choose from.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for that chris was curious about what everyone was using offshore


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I carry 2:

2500 shimano sahara on 7' medium power fast action St Croix rod.. spooled with 10 lb suffix performance braid

4000 shimano sahara on 7' BP carbonlite medium heavy fast action rod.. spooled with 20lb suffix performance braid 

The Sahara is a good value real. I think it's like 70-80$ and it has a lot of the same features as the more expensive Shimano spinners. I actually upgrade my drags to carbon fiber (that's whats in the Stellas). Only costs like 10$ per reel. I don't expect these to last a lifetime, but I know how to take it apart and replace worn components.

Whatever you decide to go with, learn how to service and maintain your reels. Especially fishing from a kayak, they will get a lot more salt/spray and corrode faster. Check out this site.. www.alantani.com - I'm a techy guy, so I like to learn about what exactly goes into the reels before I buy them, that site shows you the guts of every reel, what is good/bad about them and likely failure points.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

I like Shimano reels, but for the price some of the penn reels work very well and last. They are also very easy to get parts for. The penn battle series are very nice and the conquers. I have a penn 440ssg, 20# braid and a 550ssg, 30# braid.


----------



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Shimano....I figured that would be the big one. It seems like everybody is running those shimanos. I've just never been a Shimano guy, I've always had Penn guy for offshore fishing until they sold out & I have had several problems with the company since then so I think its time to change brands.

I will look into Shimanos for sure....what do yall think about Okuma?....the Cedros line in particular?.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I use all shimanos in 3000 size all loaded with 10lb suffix braid. Rods all Kistler 7ft med. I do use baitcasters on occasion and those are Abu Garcia revo Stx high speeds with 30lb suffix braid on Kistler rods as well.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I basically run all Penns and have used almost all of their current series of spinners. I highly recommend the Penn Slammer series. These reels really handle kayak fishing and mine have handled repeated dousing with no water intrusion for ten years. They have large line capacities for their size and their HT100 drags are top notch. For these reasons, Slammers are quite popular with striper surf fishermen in the NE and I can't think of another fishery that is more brutal on tackle.

I have currently have a few Conquers and a battle, all of which I am extremely pleased with.

One really underrated reel is the Shimano Sienna. This is Shimano's $30 reel that you see at tackle shops and big box stores. Spool the 2500 with 10lb braid or the 4000 with 15lb braid and you'll have a smooth "sacrificial" reel that should last you 2+yrs and handle lots of fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll ditto the Penn Slammer. I know I usually recommend a Daiwa or Shimano on this forum as well as customers in our store, but the Slammer is a rock-solid, relaible reel with a great gear system and capable of generating 30lbs of drag.

PBTH, Penn will be eliminating the Slammer and SS series after this year from what we were told in January. They are going to re-do the Slammer series and relaunch it most likely in 2013.......if the end of the world doesn't happen first. Hopefully the new Slammers can live up to the originals.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ima stock up on some and keep them in box in case the next ones arnt good .


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

PBTH said:


> their HT100 drags are top notch.


Carbon fiber woven drags are where it's at! I think my shimano tld star reel on my bottom fishing setup actually has the HT100's carbon drag washers from a Penn.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Shimano CI4 4000 on All star Classic Fast Medium 
Penn Sargus 4000 All Star Pro Medium/heavy
Penn Sargus 4000 Abu Garcia Vendetta Fast Medium


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V,

NOOOOOOO! Well, I hope the improvements on the Slammers will turn out to be actual improvements. If all Penn does is improve the line lay for braid, I'd be happy.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I use original Shimano 4500 and 6500 baitrunners on original Ugly Stix for offshore. I use simple Daiwas on kunnan rods for inshore. I also have one Star graphite with a better Daiwa on it for Redfish.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Shimano 2500 and 3000 Saharas on 6'6" or 7' Ugly Stik medium rods, 20lb Powerpro and 20lb fluoro leader. I fish mostly inshore - not the most expensive rigs, but they have served me well. I have an Okuma Epixor EB30 baitrunner reel and it is excellent - smooth, reliable and inexpensive. I usually drag a DOA under a cork behind me and catch a lot of fish this way.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

Yaker88 said:


> I will look into Shimanos for sure....what do yall think about Okuma?....the Cedros line in particular?.


I run a Shimano Stradic 3000 with 20lb braid, on a 7' Shimano Teramar rod. I really like the setup. I have heard good things about the Okuma Cedros also, just don't have any first hand experience.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

The nice thing about fishing in general and kayak fishing in particular is that there's no real right or wrong answer. If it works for you, then keep on doing what you're doing.

I've probably invested more into each of my setups than the average kayaker. I used to have about 16 different combos ranging from low to mid grade cost/quality. I've since sold them all to scale down on # but upgrade quality. 2 nice inshore combos: Shimano stradic CI4's on cumara med and med/heavy rods, 3000 with 8lbs braid and 4000 with 20lbs braid. Also 2 nice offshore combos: Avet SX with 30lbs braid and an Avet JX with 50lbs braid both on shimano trevala jigging rods.

I've had a spheros 8000 for a little while but want to upgrade to the new stradic 8000 FJ cause I love the classic "olds white stradic" look. I'd be willing to sell you the spheros for $100, it's almost brand new still got the box.

Good luck!
Alex


----------

